# 2016-2017 Proposed Hunting Regulation Changes



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Can be found here:

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review

Looks like the major changes are:

Goose hunting will go into February.

Canvasback limit reduced to 1 bird per day.

Turkey season will have a "Northeast Zone" (Ashtabula, Cuyahoga, Geauga, Lake, and Trumbull counties) and a "South Zone" (Remaining 83 counties).

Northeast Zone will be May 1 - May 28

South Zone will be April 24 - May 21


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

hopefully they open it up to more than straight walled cartridges during gun week.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What is the reasoning of the northeast zone vs the rest of the state?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> What is the reasoning of the northeast zone vs the rest of the state?


I'm trying to think of a reason myself, just read it tonight. The only thing I can think of is being from Geauga County...Geauga, Ashtabula, and Cuyahoga parts of it get a larger amount of snowfall than the other counties. I was thinking it might have something do with weather and breeding purposes


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm trying to think of a reason myself, just read it tonight. The only thing I can think of is being from Geauga County...Geauga, Ashtabula, and Cuyahoga parts of it get a larger amount of snowfall than the other counties. I was thinking it might have something do with weather and breeding purposes


That would be the only reason that I can think of.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's exactly right. The nwtf and the state have been doing a telemetry study of breeding hens in the snow belt. This is a result of the data collected.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Also the proposed turkey season change won't take effect this year it is proposed for 2017 season if approved..


----------

